# ISTJ // INTJ (& RCOEI). Please read and respond.



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello, recently joined this community. Oh, and a fair warning: this is kind of long, but I don't know exactly how long is "too long".

If nobody reads or answers this, oh well.

So, I've always been interested to know about myself. According to MBTI tests, the results most commonly state that I am an ISTJ. However, a good few have stated that I am an INTJ, and I can relate to some of the attributes of INTJs. I've taken the SLOAN test only once (just a bit ago) and got RCOEI. 

I would really like to know which one I am, if not both. So here's a "bit" of info of myself:

I'm fairly young(ish)- still in high school but almost done. I am most definitely an introvert, but I'm not necessarily shy or timid. I'm confident, determined, independent and stubborn. I use a planner all the time and love organization. I love to learn and the power of knowledge. I prefer staying at home to going out. I take school quite seriously. I value hard work, work ethic. I'm very judgmental, cynical, and can be insensitive. I love intelligent people and intelligent conversations. I don't give a rip about what others think of me (most of the time). I lack creativity in everything aside from music. I love to research. I'm a very logical, reasoning, and calm person, though on the inside I may as well be screaming profanities. I think before speaking/acting. I put logic before emotions/heart. I love to accomplish things. I'm horrible at sympathising. I hardly ever share anything about myself, don't let myself be emotional, etc. 

ISTJ! But...

When I'm relaxed and/or done stressing out over stuff and done with work:

(These are, well, teen girl stuff.)
I read lots of fiction- YA fiction. I also like classics and literature. I like to watch dramas. I'm a musician and love music and that's the one thing I can be creative in. I let myself think about how cute some guys are. I love Pinterest. I love clothes, makeup and hair. Admittedly, I go on YouTube for beauty tutorials... (also for music). I spend time working on my appearance. I'm horribly indecisive in certain situations. 
Moreover:
I have my own, reasoned opinions but don't put others down for theirs because even if they're completely and ignorantly and stupidly wrong, respect them as a person. Even so, facts are facts. I like cooperation in group projects just so there isn't a problem. I try to be understanding and kind despite being judgmental and cynical. I despise drama and acknowledge that being too blunt wouldn't always help (Imagine if you're trying to rationalise with a bunch of fellow high school girls. You have to think about the best way to shut down the situ- errr, help without getting sucked in into a worse situation caused by your bluntness and insensitivity. Like, heaven forbid.) 

So, I hope you understand why I am confused. Also, I'd like to say, I was probably an INTJ most of my life. However, and I don't know why, I guess I started changing at some point in high school. I think I will continue to be more of an ISTJ as I get older.

What are your thoughts and opinions?

Thanks for reading and please feel free to respond.


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Would also like to say- it is incredibly late as I wrote that, and I probably wasn't in depth enough. I just skimmed over the basics. Frankly, I could have done better and talked about the - never mind, I should sleep.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Everything about you screams IxTJ. You use Te a lot but it's clearly not your dominant function. ISTJ will be able to relate to some stuff in INTJ description and vice-versa. The difference between them isn't so big which is why ISTJs get mistyped as INTJs very commonly.

How do you feel about traditions? Do you like change? How fast/easily can you move on? How would you feel if something disturbed your schedule and you had to change your plans?


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Prada said:


> Everything about you screams IxTJ. You use Te a lot but it's clearly not your dominant function. ISTJ will be able to relate to some stuff in INTJ description and vice-versa. The difference between them isn't so big which is why ISTJs get mistyped as INTJs very commonly.
> 
> How do you feel about traditions? Do you like change? How fast/easily can you move on? How would you feel if something disturbed your schedule and you had to change your plans?


I love traditions, though I've no idea why. I guess I like the ideas of standards, structures, things being "set", all that. I don't like change too much, either, but I guess I can accommodate well enough. Sometimes I welcome the change, sometimes I watch it come with trepidation and then get over it/adjust/etc.
I can move on pretty quickly, depending on the situation. There's not too many big instances where I've had to do so, but I always reason my way through and end up being stubborn about moving on. 
I don't like having to change my schedule too much, but I'll think and decide to get over it and fix/do something/try to understand other person, etc.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

k61289x said:


> I love traditions, though I've no idea why. I guess I like the ideas of standards, structures, things being "set", all that. I don't like change too much, either, but I guess I can accommodate well enough. Sometimes I welcome the change, sometimes I watch it come with trepidation and then get over it/adjust/etc.
> I can move on pretty quickly, depending on the situation. There's not too many big instances where I've had to do so, but I always reason my way through and end up being stubborn about moving on.
> I don't like having to change my schedule too much, but I'll think and decide to get over it and fix/do something/try to understand other person, etc.


In that case I lean to ISTJ. You seem to be Si user who uses Te to get over typical Si issues. You dislike change (Si) but you can DEAL with those feelings (Te). You mention something along those lines repeatedly.


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

These thoughts occurred to me. 
On a side note, I hate receiving compliments, and I'm not one to give affirmation either. 
I may love my family and friends but don't show it too well. I hate physical touching, especially hugs and kisses. I will tolerate hugs if it's with someone I don't see often? I've gotten better with that.

One day my family was trying to figure out my love language 'for fun'. J remember that mine most definitely were not Physical Touch or Affirmation. I think I remember some of the other ones now. Encouragement? Serving. Giving. I think. I know that I don't give out encouragement on a platter, but I also don't give a lot (as in random gifts? No). Serving? Who the heck knows.

I highly think that the 'love language' isn't something to be taken seriously.


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Prada said:


> In that case I lean to ISTJ. You seem to be Si user who uses Te to get over typical Si issues. You dislike change (Si) but you can DEAL with those feelings (Te). You mention something along those lines repeatedly.


Really? That's very helpful. That makes a lot of sense, too. That never occurred to me, but I can see how that would be. Thanks!


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

You sound very much like an ISTJ to me


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

I think I would probably go for istj


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

One more thing tho.

I understand Ni as in always trying to forsee or relate everything to the future.

One ENTJ friend of mine kept saying "it's for the future" everytime we talk about experiences that changed our lives. Everything is for the future. What we're doing right now, is for the future. She never forgets about the reason why we do things like go to school, etc. its because it's for our future. I mean yes, everyone would obviously say the same thing. But I think Ni users give more emphasis on that reason while planning for the future at the same time. 

Si: according to most of the SJs I know, they think you need to go to school because it is the conventional way of reaching a good future. Notice the word "conventional". It is a necessity. If you don't go to school, they will immediately judge your future life as a failure. 

Ni would be curious as to what you are planning to do.

Well, this is not to say that every Si and Ni users are like this. But you can get an idea of how Si and Ni work by analogy.


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

wingedfriend said:


> One more thing tho.
> 
> I understand Ni as in always trying to forsee or relate everything to the future.
> 
> ...


I never thought about that. I don't know too much about MBTI, anyhow, but your explanation of Ni's really caught my eye... Because I'm exactly like that. 

I work hard and value hard work, care about school, all that because I feel as if: getting bad grades on something > lower grade in class > lower GPA (when I stubbornly want the highest GPA I can get) & lower class rank > won't get into certain colleges > won't have the best education I can get in a field > won't have a successful career (or one I can do well in) > and so forth... 

A month ago, I was letting stress get the best of me. Everything was bottled up and I wasn't letting my worries show at first. But I worried a TON about certain tests. (There's more details that I'll omit since they'll make this confusing.) I felt like if I didn't do so well, my grade would go down the drain (seeing how the tests were worth a lot of my grade). It all ended alright? long story, but I did break down emotionally in front of my parents and explain why I was so stressed out. Of course, saying my worries out loud made me realize how stupid they (my worries) were, but I can't help feeling that my whole future depends on these small things. 

That would be one example of how I relate things, such as school, to the future. Heh, now I'm confused again...


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Then again... It might be something different altogether, not Ni-related since it's a little more extreme.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

k61289x said:


> I never thought about that. I don't know too much about MBTI, anyhow, but your explanation of Ni's really caught my eye... Because I'm exactly like that.
> 
> I work hard and value hard work, care about school, all that because I feel as if: getting bad grades on something > lower grade in class > lower GPA (when I stubbornly want the highest GPA I can get) & lower class rank > won't get into certain colleges > won't have the best education I can get in a field > won't have a successful career (or one I can do well in) > and so forth...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure any type who actually take their life seriously will experience that. Mostly Js and people with a not so good livehood.

You might want to read on inferior Ne and Se if you have time. 
The Form of the Inferior - INJs
The Form of the Inferior - ISJs


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

k61289x said:


> I work hard and value hard work, care about school, all that because I feel as if: getting bad grades on something > lower grade in class > lower GPA (when I stubbornly want the highest GPA I can get) & lower class rank > won't get into certain colleges > won't have the best education I can get in a field > won't have a successful career (or one I can do well in) > and so forth...


This is typical inferior Ne negativity. A Ni user would say something like: "If I don't do well, I will fail school." or "If I fail school, I will never find a good job."

When negative, Ni focuses on a certain worst case scenario while inferior Ne will focus on a sequence of terrible events that eventually lead to the user's doom. Ni focuses on the end result while Ne on the path to it.


----------

